
Experiment suggests people may sense single photons - agonz253
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/people-may-sense-single-photons/
======
thyrsus
Perhaps for some people, but certainly not for me. I experience my vision like
an old television set between channels, but with an extremely high pixel
density (though perhaps a similar frame rate). When there's sufficient light,
there's a strong bias to one color/brightness or another per pixel, although
even then I can perceive the noise if I choose to. In the dark, it's all noise
all the time - dark colored noise, but noise nonetheless - not to mention
ghost patterns I hypothesize are due to minute transient pressure or chemical
differentials. Far, far too much noise to distinguish a single photon. I've
perceived this noise for as long as I can remember, back to early childhood.

------
agonz253
Here's the original paper:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160719/ncomms12172/full/nc...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160719/ncomms12172/full/ncomms12172.html)

